# Still spotting but rising hcg levels



## needhope

Hi,

Im pregnant again after 2 early miscarriages in the last year. Not sure how far along I am, probably around 5 weeks now(I think i ovulated late so LMP dates are no help really).

Had some bleeding last sunday so had a scan last Friday - couldnt see anything just a thickened lining :( Assumed the worst and spent the whole day crying.

Well since then they have been monitoring my hcg levels - last Monday 165, last friday 1500, yesterday 3150 - so they are rising normally as far as i can tell! Still having spotting on and off but mainly brown. Should I be worried? Is there a chance this pregnancy is going to continue? The hospital now think maybe they scanned too early and i have a follow up scan booked for Friday.

i dont know what to think!! Has anyone had spotting but with reasurring hcg tests?

thank you!! xxxxxxx


----------



## NashiPear

Never checked HCG, but those levels are very reassuring. I had an early miscarriage (at 5 weeks) with my first and soon after I started to bleed my pregnancy symptoms went away quite quickly and I started to feel normal. I was so sick in that pregnancy right from the start that I was vomiting on the drive to the doctors surgery for confirmation/diagnosis. I had unbelievable migraines. This pregnancy (now) I had spotting, but have always 'felt' pregnant. I know early scans can be unreliable as if it is too early you have may have a false "scare" when they can't see anything. I decided just to see what happened and only ended up going for a scan at 9 weeks and it was all good. I did have a few scary moments through that 9 weeks when I first started to bleed and when things got a bit heavier, but it always settled quickly to just a tiny bit of spotting. I do think once you have had a miscarriage or birth complication you kind of lose your innocence and you are never the same again. I have had some complications with this birth and while I am all well and things are going great I am a nervous wreck and quite paranoid at times.

Hopefully this scan will give you a definitive answers, but the rising HCG levels sound very promising. Good luck!


----------



## needhope

Can I ask how much bleeding you had and how long it lasted?

I was feeling ok when it was just a day or so but this is 4 days now and I'm freaking out wondering if there's any way for the baby to be ok! I hope so I really do.

I still feel pregnant which I'm hoping is good. Just can't understand why I'm having all this bleeding. It ranges from brown spotting to light red bleeding but that never last long and then its brown spotting again.

Did yours go on for a long time?

Xxxx


----------



## needhope

Can I ask how much bleeding you had and how long it lasted?

I was feeling ok when it was just a day or so but this is 4 days now and I'm freaking out wondering if there's any way for the baby to be ok! I hope so I really do.

I still feel pregnant which I'm hoping is good. Just can't understand why I'm having all this bleeding. It ranges from brown spotting to light red bleeding but that never last long and then its brown spotting again.

Did yours go on for a long time?

Xxxx


----------



## needhope

Can I ask how much bleeding you had and how long it lasted?

I was feeling ok when it was just a day or so but this is 4 days now and I'm freaking out wondering if there's any way for the baby to be ok! I hope so I really do.

I still feel pregnant which I'm hoping is good. Just can't understand why I'm having all this bleeding. It ranges from brown spotting to light red bleeding but that never last long and then its brown spotting again.

Did yours go on for a long time?

Xxxx


----------



## superpinkwife

I have been spotting for two weeks on and off I am around five weeks. I just had my levels tested last night and they were low. 1,750 but mine are low normally. I go for a re check on my levels tomorrow to make sure they are increasing. I'm so glad to read your post, makes me not so worried now knowing that your levels increased. Just hope mine do the same. I wish you and your baby the best.


----------



## needhope

What happened with your levels? Mine are still rising (up to 11,000 now) but still get a bit of spotting every other day or so. Had a scan last week and saw gestational sac, so now got to have weekly scans to see if the pregnancy progresses.

Im having all the normal pregnancy symptoms so its really hard and the wait is killing me. xx


----------



## MegzyAngel

Have you ladies had your progesterone levels checked? If they are low then thats a possible cause.
I had spotting earlier on....On and off until about 8 weeks which was caused by low progesterone. They put me on progesterone pessaries/suppositories which I was on until about 10 weeks.

The fact that your HCG levels are rising is a good sign that LO is fine, but I would still get your progesterone checked just in case as low progesterone can cause misscarriage.

Good luck and I hope everything turns out fine.


----------



## vix1979

I am in a similar situation 

My period was due on the 8th July took a test on the 12th and it confirmed I am pregnant. Started bleeding lightly on the 18th. I rang my doctor who arranged to have my bloods taken to check my HCG levels. I had 1 test on the 18th and one of the 20th. Got the results back yesterday and my levels had doubled. I still have some bleeding and the odd cramp doctor said he thinks it's hormonal. Bleeding is very light not enough to come out on a pad but there when I wipe. Doctor didn't seem concerned and told me to book an appointment with the midwife.

I am still worried but not sure what else I can do as doctor said it would be too early to have a scan.


----------

